

42Floors’ PDA: The War For Talent Among Startups Needs A New Approach. - jaf12duke
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/27/42floors-pda-the-war-for-talent-among-startups-needs-a-new-approach-heres-why/

======
smattiso
I'm really curious how stuff like this gets to the top of HN? In my opinion
this is simply a publicity stunt surrounding the interest of HN celebrities,
and I wonder who thought this was such a good post?

Personally I feel that way too many of the front page threads some YC company
posting some blog post about the HN zeitgeist of the week. That or job
postings from YC backed companies.

Maybe I'll get downvotes but it seems like some YC companies are trying to
game the system and use their sway here to get unwarranted buzz. I know the
site is YC run, but personally I would like to see the focus on YC companies
de-emphasized a bit here.

------
stevenj
Re: The War For Talent

Is there a consensus in the industry who the best hackers, designers, and
leaders are?

------
huggyface
Anyone who reads HN knows that 42Floors (I cannot read that name without
feeling slightly annoyed at what seems like a 37Signals rip) have been playing
the attention card lately -- popular blog post after blog post on contentious,
contemporary, pop-topics -- and this is just the latest.

Anyone who misinterprets and describes this as a realistic recruitment
strategy is a little naive. It's attention seeking, with the target being
secondary.

